# Anyone have experience with Taranova Vacation Club?



## md8287 (Nov 1, 2018)

I own two memberships in Taranova Vacation Club that I have used to stay or rent at Attitash Mountain in NewHampshire.  They have three other resorts (Myrtle Beach, Lake Tahoe and Costa Rica) that are part of the club and the units can trade with RCI.

I am looking for feedback on the other resorts as I am debating keeping or giving away our membership.  We bought this membership solely for use at Attitash but a family member recently bought a ski-house so we won't be using our membership there any longer.

Thanks in advance for any insight on the other properties.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 11, 2018)

md8287 said:


> I own two memberships in Taranova Vacation Club that I have used to stay or rent at Attitash Mountain in NewHampshire.  They have three other resorts (Myrtle Beach, Lake Tahoe and Costa Rica) that are part of the club and the units can trade with RCI.
> 
> I am looking for feedback on the other resorts as I am debating keeping or giving away our membership. .



 Hi md8287,
 sent you a conversation that has information 

It is possible that you could get someone else to answer if you asked a moderator to moved to Canadian Timeshare Forum 
since most owners are Canadian and Taranova head office is in the Toronto area .

.Not sure if any are TUG members/ readers besides myself .


----------



## md8287 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you. 
How do I ask that this be moved to Canada?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 12, 2018)

md8287 said:


> Thank you.
> How do I ask that this be moved to Canada?


Use the "Report" link in the lower left side of the post.


----------



## md8287 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## md8287 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## md8287 (Dec 9, 2018)

Giving our membership away- FREE


----------

